# Bruntingthorpe, Home of the Mighty Vulcan;Rally/meet anyone?



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi peeps

Today, I have made a tentative enquiry with the Vulcan Operating Company, Bruntingthorpe Airfield,Leics, about holding a Rally/meet hosted by them.

The idea being a weekend sometime June /July. Hopefully a guided tour of the Vulcan. There is also an aviation museum with various fast Jet a/c ( Buccaneer, Hunter, Lightnings, also a Victor and a Guppy!) Certain weekends a special occasions company operates a drive a super car (Ferrari, Lambo, Aston etc) days on the airfield. Last time I was there there was a turn up pay and drive facility... Wet the whistle??

I envisage no more than 15 units

I am waiting for TVOC to get back to me. Anyone interested?

Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I would DEFINITELY be interested. Depends on the unresolved as yet holidays, but pencil me in

Sounds brilliant. I can remember being at Finningley and seeing 5? Vulcans scramble. Awesome

Geoff


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Again , subject to holiday - we'd want to be in! 

David


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

we're interested - as is my father but he is a caravanner :wink: 

any chance of squeezing him on? i must warn you though once his awning is up he'll turn it into an encampment with windbreaks galore :lol:


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there Poet
We will be in the UK until all June and until 10th July, so if the dates match then we will definitely be there, count us in  
here's hoping it pays off
Please keep me posted by PM

regards 
The Yeti and memsahib


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We would be interested subject to dates. The Vulcan is my favourite plane, have great memories of airshows in the past and having her fly over us, she just seemed to hang in the sky.

Tina


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Velvettones said:


> we're interested - as is my father but he is a caravanner :wink: :lol:
> any chance of squeezing him on? i must warn you though once his awning is up he'll turn it into an encampment with windbreaks galore :lol:


If it turns out ok, and if it is a meet then yes to your dad but it would be on hardstanding (Ihope) so no awnings :lol: :lol:

Not promising anything at mo.

Scampton was my first posting in RAF, '75/76' 617,35,230OCU,27 Sqn's.

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

THEPOET said:


> Scampton was my first posting in RAF, '75/76' 617,35,230OCU,27 Sqn's.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

1979 - 82, 617, 27 and 230 OCU Sqn's, but as a Fireman on the airfield.

We would definitely be interested in this meet. Please keep us posted.

Thanks,

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Us too. I think this would be very popular if it comes off


stew


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

we would be interested in this one poet, pencil us in


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh yes please!!!!
Sandra


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Bruntingthope*

Please, Please make it July preferably late, We will be abroad till first week but would love to come.

Best of luck with the arrangements.

I go to the BMFA Nationals every year for 3 nights Model Aeroplanes dawn till dusk on the airfield, brilliant. Then into the Hanger for Indoor little planes and beer. 
Camping about £30.
As my wife says a NO, NO if you are not into Aircraft and particularly models.

Be a good meet tho!

Steve


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We'd also be interested, subject to dates, we're in France for most of June, but may be able to make a July date.

Ian


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Include us

Mick


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Wow, I thought this might be popular!!!!!  

As its early days yet, will give them to end of week before rattling their cage again.

In the mean time will keep a list of those interested in the order of posting. A main list of up to 15 (at present) and any more on a reserve. That way if any on main list can't make it for whatever reason a reserve can take the place, and so on. sound fair?

Fingers x'd

Pete


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Can you put me on the reserve list please


Andrew


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Vulcan etc*

Mr Poet,

Sounds absolutely fair with no mention at all of financial inducements, exotic or even erotic goods changing hands.

Can,t go wrong with the boys ( and some girls) if it involves Planes, Trains and Steam Engines can you.

We are off to Brindley Wharf to visit the Great Britain again next month.
I have yet to see iy with the engines in place. What an Engineer.

Steve


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

stick me down on the interested list please


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Like everyone else, I'd love to go but the dates would be the deciding factor. Could you add us to the definitely interested group!

Regs
Doug 'n Bar


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

I'm also definitely interested, depending on which weekend it is!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We would be def interested but like others depends on the date. Shirley's cousin was one of the display pilots.
Cheers Sid


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

So far I have 18 members who have registered their interest; 
1. THEPOET (me!)
2. StAubyns
3. Drandall
4. Velvettones (+caravan)
5. Yeti
6. Tinaglen
7. JockandRita
8. Artona
9. Zoe68
10. RogerandSandra
11. Pneumatition
12. BSB2000
13. MHaze
14. Gazza333
15. Falken
16. TheRallier
17. SidT

And AndroidGB who has put himself up as 1st reserve.

I know dates will be the decider as to who can come but thats the order at present. Keep registering your interest.

(and this post keeps it at the front.) 

Pete


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*rally*

Hi Pete,

We would be interested , if the van is sorted by then.

cheers C&S


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Most certainly interested too !
I well remember standing by in a fire tender [RAF] way back in 1967[ish] whilst 4 or 5 took off [somewhere in deepest dark Suffolk] . . the noise was deafening.
Shove us down on the reserve list please


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

CatherineandSteve and VicDicDoc, you are on the list as requested.  

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, I'm getting all excited now. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Pete,

I think that your list is a very fair way of going about it, ie first to show an interest, are first on the list.

We were one of the first to show an interest in the Swift factory rallies, only to find, (due to work commitments), that two days later, the list was full.  
We were fortunate enough though to pick up a cancellation . 




> I well remember standing by in a fire tender [RAF] way back in 1967[ish] whilst 4 or 5 took off [somewhere in deepest dark Suffolk] . . the noise was deafening.


You and me both Vic, but I wasn't in Suffolk, and certainly not in 67(ish). :lol: 
Which bombing campaign was that then? :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

*Bruntingthorpe*

We would be interested. Not far from us and looks like a very interesting weekend.

Donna and Nige


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Jock wrote :-
You and me both Vic, but I wasn't in Suffolk, and certainly not in 67(ish). Laughing Which bombing campaign was that then?

I've no idea . . I waz only an erk at the time based in Catterick and along with others told to get together my small pack and fire kit and await transport, we were 'picked up' in a Dakota and flown down to [?] picked up a Mark 5a and stood on the edge of the runway most of the night awaiting these bloody great monsters to fly in and re-fuel & take off again into the wild blue yonder - we were not told where they going.
The whole re-fueling area had to be washed down to keep the ground wet whilst they re-fueled the 'rocket assisted' takeoff , I can't remember what it was re-fueled with except if a drop fell on dry ground it burst into flames !
It took us less than 4 hours to get there but we had to make our own way back . . .


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pete

You will need the help of one of the rally staff to set up the list I reckon. 

Us, we would love to attend but if it means someone missing out on a bit of nostalgia, such as Vicdicdoc then please let them take our place


stew


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi Peeps,

Just to keepyou updated. I phoned again yesterday as I had not had a reply. The Lady apologised and said it was just one of those weeks that people were sick, off, out on other jobs etc.

I mentioned that I already had 20 or so interested and she said that sounded good. She requested that I send an e-mail, but I said I would write instead (probably should have done that in first place :roll: ) 

Thanks for the thought Stew, will keep it in mind. I took a look at the area around the Vulcan Hangar via Google Maps. There seems to be plenty of hardstanding so fingers x'd we might be able to accomodate all.

Vicdiccoc, The Vulcans often did deployment exercises where several flew offrom their own bases did a mission and then came back to a different airfield for a couple a days then off again. I did 2 of them, both at Wittering. The first one they were on a dispersal, the second they were on the ORP. During one exercis at Scampton, they had a simulated scramble where all (servicable) Vulcans taxied around the perimeter track, probably about 20+ fabulous

Pete.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sounds awesome. Well done on taking the initiative!

Once you get the ok from the place... get in touch with the rally staff and we'll help you with the admin side of things.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Read this post a bit late in the day but please stick me down as a reserve, sounds great.
Norman


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

quick up date;

I have contacted the people that run Bruntingthorpe and actually being able to rally/meet on bruntingthorpe itself is a no no! unfortunately, due to various factors under the security banner, ie; new vehicle storage for one, overnighting is not allowed. ALL is not lost however, it was suggested that we could stay at another of their airfield sites at Husbands Bosworth which is about 6 miles away. They have a caravan rally on there in May.

So..... what do you think?

I will need to get back with the TVOC to see if I can arrange a visit for the saturday. the museum is open every sunday, so that will be up to individuals if they want to visit that (£4 entrance fee/adult)

keep watching........

Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't have a problem with that Pete.

Geoff


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Still interested Pete, thanks,
Norman


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Can you add us to the list please?

I realise it's full, and there's a few already on the waiting list, but I expect some will be unable to fit in, nomatter what date you fix, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Saw the Vulcan at Church Fenton display, mid 80s. Set every car alarm off when they put the power on.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

fine for us - we could always organise a rally at "the road outside the vulcan" and wild camp :lol:


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there POET

Firstly may I say thanks for the effort you have put into this and please count me in for a visit or what ever comes up.

Thanks 
The Yeti


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Poet,

Yep, still interested thanks. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. We have been away and have only just noticed this thread. As I am a fan of The Vulcan, we would be interested if the dates were ok. So please add us to the list.


----------



## annew (Jan 7, 2008)

We are new Forum members and were delighted to read your message.
We would love to attend this event if possible and the dates are OK 
so please add us to the list.
Janda


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Still interested

Mick

(mhaze)


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Vulcan Meet*

Hi Pete,

Hus Bos as you probably know is a gliding club field. Gives us the opportunity for Air Experience Flights as well as seeing the Vulcan.

Is the idea to Join the caravan rally ?

If so I will be away but if you are thinking of July then I will still be within the first 15 won't I 

Keep the good ideas coming. How about Brieghton?
Steve


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

dbh1961 said:


> Can you add us to the list please?
> 
> I realise it's full, and there's a few already on the waiting list, but I expect some will be unable to fit in, nomatter what date you fix, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Saw the Vulcan at Church Fenton display, mid 80s. Set every car alarm off when they put the power on.


I see you live in Driffield... I lived up in the old Officers Married Quarters just up past the Main Gate of the old RAF Driffield in 1991. I was based at RAF Staxton Wold at the time. A friend of mine lives close by in Beeford. You are on the list.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Vulcan Meet*



pneumatician said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Hus Bos as you probably know is a gliding club field. Gives us the opportunity for Air Experience Flights as well as seeing the Vulcan.
> 
> ...


The gliding will be something I will talk to the owners about. I will have to go and see the lay of the land. There will be a fair amount of Hardstanding available and a grassed area so I am hoping all that can, will be able to come.

No the Caravan Rally is in May, I am looking at Jun/Jul. As for Breighton.....PLEASE! one thing at a time....... 8O 8O ...... 

For the recent poster's, the list runs in the order you have posted, first come first served. If you can't make it then the list fills up from below. Those that have put themselves on the reserve will tag on after. I now have 22 members on the main list and 3 on the reserve.

Pete


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Pete

In fairness to all (and possibly dropping myself further down the list) I think that those on the reserve list might want "slotting in" the main list.

I'm only guessing, but I think their "please put me on the reserve list" possibly just meant 'I can see you've already got 15, I'd like to go as well, so can I be a reserve?'

In which case they should be treated just like numbers 16 - ??

On that basis, androidGB, vicdicdoc, and TUCANO are all ahead of me.

Then it's a simple first come first served, subject to the dates suiting people, and subject to whatever the 15 limit turns into

BTW - I have a great screensaver, with Vulcan pictures if anyone's interested in a copy. Send me a PM


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

dbh1961 said:


> Pete
> 
> In fairness to all (and possibly dropping myself further down the list) I think that those on the reserve list might want "slotting in" the main list.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I should not worry about where you fall on the list too much yet. It will all depend upon the dates that are available. I have been given a list of 4 weekend dates available to hold a Rally in Jun and Jul (as this will have to be) by LadyJ (Jacquie) and I will need to tie them in with TVOC.

Will keep you all updated as and when.

Pete


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a bit of a dilemma.... I was in a telephone conversation yesterday with TVOC, ready to go hard with dates (12/13 Jul) for the rally.

They are waiting for corporate funding to be in place before they commit to display flying and finalise the display programne.

This then brought up the fact that at the moment, if we 'book' 12/13 Jul and then they get the funding, it is possible that the Vulcan may not actually be there that weekend!!! ( or any weekend for that matter in the display season, they can't give me an indication yet either)

It was then suggested that as the A/C would be there midweek would that be better for us?.

*So, can you make a midweek rally, say 9/10 Jul or 15/16 Jul? or shall I book the weekend 12/13 and just hope that the Vulcan will be there.?*

They will definitely be flying at RIAT and at Waddington funding permitting but as it will be a new A/C on the display circuit, it will be in high demand.

Pete.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Mid week or weekend would be fine by us. So far nothing to stop us attending on any of the dates you have suggested.

Tina


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

So that someone else can have a chance. 

We are due to leave for the IOW on Friday July 11th, so unfortunately none of those dates would be OK.

If however you end up with totally different dates we would still like to be considered.

Whatever happens have a great time


Andrew


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pete

any of those dates, we will be there.

I know thats not a lot of help to you in making the decision, but whatever you do, someone will be disappointed.

If it is flying 12/13, will it leave Bruntingthorpe on the 12th and return same day, or do they take it away and overnight somewhere else?

Geoff


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, I did just have a thought..... at this time of night dangerous I know,

the other option would be to postpone the rally till after the main display season, say Oct and guarentee the Vulcan to be there.

Geoff, I understand that it would be a fly away to take in as many displays a possible in a weekend ie; fly byes without landing. Whether they fly off fri or sat and land sun/mon I dont know.

Pete


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

androidGB said:


> So that someone else can have a chance.
> 
> We are due to leave for the IOW on Friday July 11th, so unfortunately none of those dates would be OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks and sorry (so far)

Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd rather gamble in July..  

Geoff


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I could only ever make it at a weekend but it's not a problem if I find that I am unable to attend when you finalize the dates.
Well done to you for organizing it anyway.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

I am sorry to have to say that those dates in July would not be possible for me 

I have to travel back to Italy at the beginning of July, not returning to UK until Christmas.

This will now give one of the reserves a chance to go in our place.

Well done for getting this "off the ground" anyway and I sincerely hope that all goes well

best regards

Dave T


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry we wont be able to do midweek - still working and kids are at school! ahhhhhh only 22 more years til we retire and then we can do mid week rallies!!!!


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Thanks all for being patient, I realise that if a midweek date is picked (more than likely) there will be a number who can't make due to WORK :evil:. 

I am fortunate in that can take leave/holiday whenever even though I am still working full time, SWSBO is a Teacher and so will be on summer break.

Still, with the experience of organising this ( 8O 8O 8O  ) I might do some more.............. :? 

Pete


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

After having a long conversation with the people at TVOC, basically the A/C is not going to be at Bruntingthorpe for most of the summer due to Display commitments.

So, I am going to postpone the Rally to November of this year. No point in going if the aircraft is not there! I shall get back on nearer the time and see if anyone still want to go.

I hope you get to see it flying in the mean time, and then get up close and personal later.

Check out the website; www.vulcantothesky.com

Sorry for this but I think its for the best.

Pete


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

THEPOET said:


> I hope you get to see it flying in the mean time, and then get up close and personal later.


Plan B - as we did last week.

Book into Cherry Hinton.

Drive a few miles to Duxford.

Walk round, under and over their Vulcan.

Though first I *touched* The Big One - the Blackbird. Everything else on site is positively ordinary compared to that. For example, London to Edinburgh 10 minutes.

Standing next to TSR2 I'm blowed if I can work out how it ever got into the air with those wings.

What a seriously good day out. Food's a bit pricey.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

THEPOET said:


> After having a long conversation with the people at TVOC, basically the A/C is not going to be at Bruntingthorpe for most of the summer due to Display commitments.
> 
> So, I am going to postpone the Rally to November of this year. No point in going if the aircraft is not there! I shall get back on nearer the time and see if anyone still want to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your efforts anyway Pete.

I look forward to reading of the November rally/meet dates.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*bruntingthorpe*

Depending on the dates would love to come wallis


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you get to see it flying in the mean time, and then get up close and personal later.
> ...


Hilldweller.....Because TSR2 was seriously fast could on one afterburner, out accelerate a frightning on both!!! Remember the Lockheed F104 Starfighter??? the wings on that were about as big as an F15 elevator (or horizontal stabilizer as they call it now)

Pete


----------



## kenanpat (Mar 21, 2008)

Would be interested, depending on final dates. We could all get "vulcanised"
Ken


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

The POET said.

_Remember the Lockheed F104 Starfighter??? the wings on that were about as big as an F15 elevator (or horizontal stabilizer as they call it now) _

Thats why they called it the "Widow Maker" :roll: :roll:

Cheers Sid


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Poet, 
VERY interested, depending on dates as we are going to RIAT (Fairford) in July.
Thanks
Sennen523.


----------



## 111183 (Apr 7, 2008)

Very very very interested in this one. We have a busy few months but if I can squeeze it in ...


----------

